# lotus notes unter linux

## _eckobar_

hallo leute!

hat jemand erfahrungen mit lotus notes unter linux? ich hätte auf ein evolution plugin gehofft, jedoch leider nichts gefunden. weiters bin ich kein freund von wine, somit fällt auch flach.

zurzeit verwende ich webinterface, jedoch bin ich damit auch nicht wirklich glücklich, weil keine notification und die handhabung teilweise nicht sauber ist.

kennt jemand von euch einen tollen client für linux?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

im Partnerweb der IBM gibt es den nativen Linux Client zum Download. Ich hatte den schon am laufen. Das einzige Problem, das der Client hat, ist, dass er in Java geschrieben ist und somit ziemlich langsam an manchen Stellen ist.

MfG. Stefan

<Persönlicher Rant>Da unsere Geschäftsführung jedoch inzwischen auf M$ setzt, bin ich gezwungen andere Software zu verwenden</Persönlicher Rant>

----------

## Necoro

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> im Partnerweb der IBM gibt es den nativen Linux Client zum Download. Ich hatte den schon am laufen. Das einzige Problem, das der Client hat, ist, dass er in Java geschrieben ist und somit ziemlich langsam an manchen Stellen ist.

 

Ja - der Client basiert auf Eclipse  :Smile:  ... und sooo viel langsamer als Notes unter Windows ist es auch nicht *find* ... nur um einiges buggier  :Smile: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

Es gibt einen Linux Client. Über Performance und Stabilität kann man sich streiten aber es gibt einen. Ich habe auch schon gehört das der Windows-Client mit wine geht und das teilweise besser als der Linux-Client.

----------

## bbgermany

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Es gibt einen Linux Client. Über Performance und Stabilität kann man sich streiten aber es gibt einen. Ich habe auch schon gehört das der Windows-Client mit wine geht und das teilweise besser als der Linux-Client.

 

Ja, bis zur Version 5.x ließ der auch sauber mit Wine installieren. Ab Version 6.x (oder höher) habe ich es noch nicht geschafft das direkt zu installieren. Immer nur über den Umweg über eine vollständige Windowsinstallation.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## korz

Hi, da gibt es eine kommerzielle Software namens CrossOver Office. Wird von Codeweavers hergestellt. Die basiert auf wine und ist darauf ausgelegt, es möglich zu machen, Büroanwendungen, die eigentlich für Windows sind, unter Linux zum laufen zu bringen. Ich habe hier MS Office 2000 auf diese Art zum laufen gebracht. Funktioniert wirklich gut. Laut der Homepage läuft Lotus Notes 6.5.1+ wohl auch ganz gut.

Das Ganze basiert zwar auf wine, die haben aber sehr viel drum herum programmiert, sodaß sich das Programm sehr leicht bedienen läßt.

Das soll nur ein Hinweis sein. Ich möchte ausdrücklich keine Werbung für diese Firma machen. Deswegen habe ich auch den Link zur Homepage nicht angegeben. Die findest Du aber bestimmt auch selbst.

Gruß

----------

## _eckobar_

paßt, danke. werd mal client von IBM checken ... hoffe, dass performance zumindest annehmbar ist. *gg*

----------

## bbgermany

Wenn du ihn zum laufen gebracht hast, funktioniert er recht gut. Einziges Manko für mich war; der Client kommt ohne Adminclient und ohne Designer.

Damit wurde der für mich im Endeffekt wirklich nur zum Mails lesen gebraucht  :Sad: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## mec

hi,

der native richclient ist derzeit noch eine beta und performed nicht wirklich. ausserdem gibt es noch einige darstellungsprobleme. zudem ist ein mega festplattenplatz nötig.

unter wine funktioniert notes performant - allerdings gibt es probleme mit dem drucken. 

cu

mec

----------

## toralf

Ich nutze ein (sehr altes) Crossover Office Version 3.0.1 + Lotus NOtes 6.5.1 - läuft annehmbar gut, einige (selbstgeschriebene) DB Applikationen funktionieren jedoch nur eingeschränkt.

----------

## tycho1983

Ich verwende Notes 6.5.4 unter Wine 0.9.31, da funktioniert das drucken ohne Probleme!

Hat jemand schon das Problem mit dem Sound gelöst? (dann bekommt man die Mails vielleicht auch mal wieder mit   :Wink:  )

Gruß,

Steffen

----------

## toralf

 *tycho1983 wrote:*   

> Ich verwende Notes 6.5.4 unter Wine 0.9.31, da funktioniert das drucken ohne Probleme!
> 
> Hat jemand schon das Problem mit dem Sound gelöst? (dann bekommt man die Mails vielleicht auch mal wieder mit   )
> 
> Gruß,
> ...

 Ich habe bis jetzt keine Erfahrungen mit wine + notes. Gibt es da ein HowTo, ich wäre sehr daran interesiert.

----------

## tycho1983

Ich habe einfach den Ordner aus Windows überkopiert ... un dann nacheinander alle dll's die er in den nächsten 3 Tagen angemeckert hat ... so mache ich dass mit jeder Win Applikation. Ob es eine HowTo gibt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

----------

## toralf

Ok, hat bei mir auch funktioniert mit 6.5.5 + wine 0.9.36, allerdings gab's nach einer Weile einen Crash und es gab keine fette Schrift, sodaß man nicht gesehen hat, ob innerhalb eines Ordners ein weiterer Unterordner neue ungelesene Mails enthält.

 :Sad: 

----------

## bbgermany

Das Howto  :Very Happy: 

http://wiki.winehq.org/LotusNotes

MfG. Stefan

----------

## firefly

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Ok, hat bei mir auch funktioniert mit 6.5.5 + wine 0.9.36, allerdings gab's nach einer Weile einen Crash und es gab keine fette Schrift, sodaß man nicht gesehen hat, ob innerhalb eines Ordners ein weiterer Unterordner neue ungelesene Mails enthält.
> 
> 

 

für das font problem gibt es einen workaround:

http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7520#c2

----------

